# Tired of fakes



## Dravesky1 (May 22, 2017)

I'm yet another new guy to this forum. I've read a bunch of post about reviews and no one has a straight up honest review of steroids. The real shit is hard as **** to find here in nwi. I've been rather a small framed guy my whole life and finally looking into bulking up. Any input? Dos and don't?


----------



## Bosco200 (May 22, 2017)

Gunna need more info, if your looking for input.  Age, height, weight, goals, social security number, you know the simple stuff.  And they might be hard to find, but this forum isn't going to make it any easier in helping you find them.


----------



## Jin (May 22, 2017)

Dravesky1 said:


> I'm yet another new guy to this forum. I've read a bunch of post about reviews and no one has a straight up honest review of steroids. The real shit is hard as **** to find here in nwi. I've been rather a small framed guy my whole life and finally looking into bulking up. Any input? Dos and don't?



Have you tried eating well over maintenance consistently, and lifting heavy? You don't need gear to add mass to a small frame.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 22, 2017)

I have no idea what you are asking. What do you want input about?


----------



## stonetag (May 22, 2017)

I guess I'll go ahead and ask, where the hell is NWI?


----------



## NbleSavage (May 22, 2017)

stonetag said:


> I guess I'll go ahead and ask, where the hell is NWI?



Think he means Indiana (specifically Northwest Indiana). My company has a team near there. Bit of a cesspool, TBH.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 22, 2017)

The creator of LNE (Tiller Labs) is from NWI, Hammond IN to be exact.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 22, 2017)

Dravesky1 said:


> I'm yet another new guy to this forum. I've read a bunch of post about reviews and no one has a straight up honest review of steroids. The real shit is hard as **** to find here in nwi. I've been rather a small framed guy my whole life and finally looking into bulking up. Any input? Dos and don't?



An honest review of a lab or source you mean, not an honest review of steroids. 

"Finally looking into bulking up" makes me wonder if you have even gotten started naturally yet.


----------



## Dravesky1 (May 25, 2017)

28. I'm 6'2" range from 155 to 160. Would like to be up around 180 ish. I eat right have a very labor intensive job. I've tried all the protein shakes and crap like that. Was thinking of doing a test and dbol cycle. Would result be good or no big change?


----------



## Jaydub (May 25, 2017)

Dravesky1 said:


> 28. I'm 6'2" range from 155 to 160. Would like to be up around 180 ish. I eat right have a very labor intensive job. I've tried all the protein shakes and crap like that. Was thinking of doing a test and dbol cycle. Would result be good or no big change?



Please just do yourself a favor and research. I know it sounds like I'm spinning you, but there's way too much info to try to get thru to you. 6'2 and 155? You are not eating enough. Do you even work out? Um doubting it. Steroids are not a magical solution to your problem. Like it or not, you need a life change. A better diet and hard work in the gym. This board is not an open source board. Nobody here wants to give you a source. Not at all. And frankly I don't think you need one. You need to check that diet.. put in some effort man. Shit


----------



## Jin (May 25, 2017)

Agree with jdub. Without significant improvement in diet and training you wont keep any gains from any cycle you run. I'm your height and got to 230 without any AAS; hard work and diet. You've got no business running a cycle until you've put on 30-40 pounds naturally. 

Post your diet and training in the appropriate sections and we can help.

Eating enough every single day is the hardest part of gaining muscle.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2017)

Dravesky1 said:


> 28. I'm 6'2" range from 155 to 160. Would like to be up around 180 ish. I eat right have a very labor intensive job. I've tried all the protein shakes and crap like that. Was thinking of doing a test and dbol cycle. Would result be good or no big change?



Protein shakes and crap like that aren't magical. You just need to eat more. Way more. Eat 3 or 4 times per day until you feel like you might die.


----------



## gorilla86 (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm no gear expert, but my personal experience is,the biggest I had ever gotten was 6'4" at 225.  I lifted, but not heavy and went for reps and intensity. Now I eat big, I lift heavy, and have tested enough supps to know what works for me. I'm up to 265 now. Gaining size isn't science, just takes food, hard work, and utilizing the basics. But it doesn't come over night either


----------



## Jason Sten (Jun 24, 2017)

You may need more time to find suit one...


----------

